# Visa Number



## Driver (Oct 13, 2015)

I am here on a visitor visa. I have recently joined a nursery and i order for them to give me a working visa. they say I need to go the arrivals at the airport and get a visa number so they can apply for my medical, Has anyone use been through this process. I have asked around and noone has seemed to have heard about it


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Driver said:


> I am here on a visitor visa. I have recently joined a nursery and i order for them to give me a working visa. they say I need to go the arrivals at the airport and get a visa number so they can apply for my medical, Has anyone use been through this process. I have asked around and noone has seemed to have heard about it


Even I haven't heard about the same. I came in with my work permit which was stamped and was submitted while applying for my Visa.

If you have the visitor visa which is stamped, I think it should be good enough to change it to work visa. You can contact GDRFA dnrd.ae/en/Pages/Home.asp.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

You have what is called a UID number in the immigration system. All your immigration transactions (entry, exit, visas, bans, etc..) are logged under this UID. That is the number they are looking for and allows them to process your visa application and CID clearance a lot quicker.


----------

